# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.03.21.0 Released Apple, Unlock Sim (ICCID), Improved fix Checkr1n -20

## mohamed73

UnlockTool_2022.03.21.0 Released Update Auto. 
APPLE
- Improved fix error checkra1n -20 unplug the cable without losing jailbreak IOS 14.x to 14.8.1(Iphone 6S - Iph X)
- Unlock SIM(ICCID) of Iphone locked carrier is supported with jailbroken devices(Ios 12 to 14.8.1)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Improvements
- Reset frp on click disable micloud

----------

